#ubuntu-l10n-es 2014-08-12
<rvr> Alone in the dark
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2015-08-10
<MrTulias> Buenas
<MrTulias> elopio, ¿tiene un momento?
<MrTulias> Mandé un mensaje a la lista para ingresar en el equipo de traducción (creo que fue usted el que contestó), no sé si falta algún requisito
<MrTulias> Mi perfil en launchpad es https://launchpad.net/~eugeagb
<elopio> MrTulias: hola.
<MrTulias> Buenas
<elopio> MrTulias: lo que querés es ser parte del equipo de moderadores, o ser parte de los traductores?
<MrTulias> En algunas traducciones que hice había acceso total, podía hacer revisiones de las traducciones y traducir directamente, quisiera poder hacer eso
<MrTulias> Algunas de las sugerencias son poner tildes, cambiar comillas..., si pudiera hacerlo directo ahorraría la molestia de revisarlo
<elopio> MrTulias: ok, eso no me quedó claro en tu mensaje. Sería bueno si enviás otro mensaje aclarando que querés formar parte del grupo de moderación, y solicitando a los moderadores que revisen tus traducciones y voten si están de acuerdo con agregarte al grupo.
<MrTulias> Ah, ok, eso haré, gracias
<elopio> np
<elopio> MrTulias: también ayudaría que pongás más información de quién sos, por qué querés ser moderador y cómo vas a colaborar con el equipo de traducciones en el futuro.
<elopio> puede ser una página en el wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember#Personal_wiki_page
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2015-08-11
<MrTulias> buenas
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2015-08-16
<MrTulias> buenas
